# 2005 Nissan Sentra SE audio problems



## KaiserCSS (Jul 3, 2008)

Hello everyone.

I recently bought a used 2005 Nissan Sentra Special Edition. It's in excellent shape, 36,200 miles on it. The only problem I'm having with it is with the stock Rockford-Fosgate radio system. 

I've looked it over thoroughly, and all of the audio system components are stock and don't seem to have been tampered with previously. Well anyway, I noticed immediately that the audio is corrupted. It doesn't seem to stem from blown out speakers. When I turn on the radio or put a CD in, the audio is extremely distorted, and stays at one volume level no matter the volume setting. 

I unplugged the amplifier in the trunk, to no avail. The front passenger compartment speakers still sounded the same. I haven't had a whole lot of experience with audio systems so I'm hesitant to poke around too much. I couldn't find a manual for my vehicle at the local auto parts stores, and the owner's manual is pretty useless when it comes to do-it-yourself. 

On top of the distortion issue, the CD changer seems to kick in by itself very often. The radio has it's own CD slot, but the Sentra has a 6-CD changer below the climate controls. At random, it will switch from the radio or the clock to the CD changer and start sifting through the empty slots. It even does this when the car's off! I had to remove the audio fuse in the engine compartment fuse box to prevent my battery from being drained. 

I tried to dismount the radio, but like I said, since I can't find a manual it's been difficult. I don't know what the problem could be.  

Any assistance would be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## outlaw47 (May 29, 2008)

sounds like your factory radio is junk i would go to best buy or some where and have them put in an aftermarket deck.


----------

